

Is The End of Digital Piracy Nigh? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47024/end-digital-piracy-nigh

======
kenthorvath
If anything, this will just force better protocols and more anonymous methods
of sharing to do be developed. Piracy will never die, because P2P
communication is in the Internet's DNA. The more dramatic the copyright
holders' response, the clearer it is just how close we are to seeing the end
of copyright as we know it.

Even without copyright content producers can make a living: Spotify is a great
step to bypassing music piracy and cloud _services_ like syncing and serving
up content can effectively demand payment, but the keyword is _service_.
Farmers don't get paid in perpetuity every time anyone sells the same kind of
crop as them (even genetically engineered crops can only be patented for 17
years), they actually have to continue to produce - they have to work for a
living. So too, will the fat-cat copyright monopolists. For better or worse,
copyright is dead - get over it and innovate.

------
krakensden
He does realize that they already do this, right? I have an email from a
friend from around 2006, all in a panic over a notice from Comcast that his IP
address had been caught on a not-very-legal torrent.

